# need advice going to buy LE40B7500



## bibinjohn (Jun 23, 2015)

i was going through ebay and found this tv HAIER LE40B7500 - NEW Haier LE40B7500 Full HD LED TV 3 YR Panel Warranty | eBay
Haier LE40B7500 | LED TV | TV | Haier IN. the tv only costs 26000. why does this tv comes so cheap while 40" tv's of sony, lg, samsung costs more than 40000..? how are haier TV? is it any good.?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 24, 2015)

Because it is being sold on ebay.
ebay=internet chor bazar IMO


----------



## Minion (Jun 25, 2015)

Get this
Philips 42PFL4150/V7 107 cm (42) Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com Specifications


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

The stuff is cheap because you are surfing ebay. Once you go out in the market you can see the difference in the price.


----------



## bibinjohn (Jun 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> The stuff is cheap because you are surfing ebay. Once you go out in the market you can see the difference in the price.



i called two local shops they said the price is around 30000rs


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

bibinjohn said:


> i called two local shops they said the price is around 30000rs



Picking it up from a local dealer by just paying 4k is a way better deal if you want to stick with this option only.


----------



## Minion (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeah getting tv locally is wise.

@OP why don't you go with Philips tv i suggested it is well within your budget and a superb product by Philips.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 30, 2015)

Minion said:


> Yeah getting tv locally is wise.
> 
> @OP why don't you go with Philips tv i suggested it is well within your budget and a superb product by Philips.



Philips service is very slow
My in warranty philips TV took over a month to fix.
Good part of it was that the TV was fixed on-site and we did not have to take the TV to the service center.


----------



## bibinjohn (Jun 30, 2015)

Minion said:


> @OP why don't you go with Philips tv i suggested it is well within your budget and a superb product by Philips.



snapdeal does not deliver to my place. will check the prices of philips television in local shops. Also i read in haier website that tv bought from snapdeal will not get haier warranty


----------



## Minion (Jun 30, 2015)

I posted that link for specification. I am not suggesting you to get it from online.

Get it locally.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2015)

There are still a few things one should buy offline and tv is one of them.


----------

